# Quick 60A to 100A change



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is a pic of a panel from today.........with all the rain we had, water was in the old copper SEU cable and caused it to short out.

I decided to not post pics of the outside of the service because it was done in SEU and I understand how that is a crime around these parts.:laughing:

Actually it was kind of embarrassing the way the cable was ran, being a row home.

I have lots more pics of SEU services for you guys to laugh at.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Nice and neat :thumbsup:


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice job..beer is good lol "psychostick"


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

thata piece of #8 bond i see goin' on in the top there?

~CS~


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Here is a pic of a panel from today.........with all the rain we had, water was in the old copper SEU cable and caused it to short out.
> 
> I decided to not post pics of the outside of the service because it was done in SEU and I understand how that is a crime around these parts.:laughing:


A real man posts pics of his SEU services and laughs at all the haters. :thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lUjhEHlh7s&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Peter D said:


> A real man posts pics of his SEU services and laughs at all the haters. :thumbsup:


I agree :thumbsup:


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

So many things to pick on. Tape on the wirenuts, red tracer on L1. Good thing I'm not one of those guys. . At least you insulated the bare neutral.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't laugh at SEU, I stock it for those cheap customers that don't care about quality and are only concerned with cost.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Even thought that's a service, the GEC is in violation.


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

On that size panel I run a #4 bare ground split (3/4)on the bus. I always put that in first I dont see 1 here. How did you ground this one? Looks like about cir.1950's usual mess, a little of everything in there.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

#8 is all that is required for the GEC in a 100 Amp service. It appears that the GEC does not need any physical protection in this installation from what I can see ....


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I don't laugh at SEU, I stock it for those cheap customers that don't care about quality and are only concerned with cost.


Since when did you care about doing anything that is quality? :no:


----------



## dronai (Apr 11, 2011)

Peter D said:


> Since when did you care about doing anything that is quality? :no:


Peter D where have you been ?


----------



## RGH (Sep 12, 2011)

kbsparky said:


> #8 is all that is required for the GEC in a 100 Amp service. It appears that the GEC does not need any physical protection in this installation from what I can see ....


 yes #8 would be code-min but I would not go lower than a #6 regardless.. I am a 1 man shop so I usually just keep #4 in the truck. But if the run is long to water meter they get a 6 for the 100 amp ..part of my sales pitch I plus things up. Copper has gotten brutally high.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

dronai said:


> Peter D where have you been ?



On vacation right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## fjm (Jun 26, 2011)

Missing a bushing?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mistake*

You made one MAJOR mistake. I can't believe no one caught it yet?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

electro916 said:


> Here is a pic of a panel from today.........with all the rain we had, water was in the old copper SEU cable and caused it to short out.
> 
> I decided to not post pics of the outside of the service because it was done in SEU and I understand how that is a crime around these parts.:laughing:
> 
> ...


How did rain enter the seu? Was it properly installed ?


----------

